# Moving from TiVo Premiere to TiVo Edge for Cable??



## magicspell

I've had my Premiere XL since 2014 and am considering replacing it with a new Edge. Before I shell out the $$ I was pondering the following questions:
Can I move the cable card from the Premiere to the Edge without any issues? My cable service is through Comcast/Xfinity. If I take the cable card out of the Premiere could I still transfer recordings between the Premiere and the Edge? Would there be any reason to keep the cable card in my Premiere and ask Comcast for a new cable card for the Edge?
I see that my Minis are compatible with the Edge. Any gotchas there? I'm assuming I'd have to reconfigure the minis to use the Edge as the host DVR instead of the Premiere.
I currently use KMTTG to fully manage my Premiere (set up recordings, see what shows are on, transfer recordings from the Premiere to PC, etc). Any issues with KMTTG and the Edge?

I'm considering the Edge with TiVo's current Summer Breeze promotion. The Edge would run $399 and All-in service would be $199. Is this a decent deal for an upgrade?


----------



## bcrider

I'm in the exact same boat (Premiere, Xfinity, cable card, etc.), trying to decide whether to take this deal or not. Was hoping to transfer lifetime from one of my pre-Premiere boxes, but so far no luck with customer support on doing this (chat and phone). I'd also want to upgrade the Edge hard drive to a 4TB drive and get the recordings sitting on the Premiere moved to it.


----------



## OrangeTurtle

I personally think you are better off getting a bolt (yes, can't believe I am saying that) from Weaknees (1tb 6 tuner for $350 all in). You can still run TE3 which means kmttg still works- I had issues getting it to work with TE 4 (might just be me).

I had a roamio and loved it- went the bolt route when they had a great deal a while back even though I was skeptical. I put a fan under it and knock on wood it has been fine. I run TE3, interface is snappy and apps stream better than they did with my roamio basic.

I was intrigued by the edge, but I look at the Edge as a cousin to the Bolt with fewer user options (can't choose between interfaces) and it was much more expensive. I can't justify spending the extra money as the company has not trended in the right direction for 3-5 years now. They should have just taken the Roamio and upgraded the internals- that would have been the right move.

Still clinging to my Tivo. Can't recommend it to others anymore, but not ready to jump ship as I like my set-up. 

Hope this helps with your decision making.


----------



## bcrider

OrangeTurtle said:


> I personally think you are better off getting a bolt (yes, can't believe I am saying that) from Weaknees (1tb 6 tuner for $350 all in). You can still run TE3 which means kmttg still works- I had issues getting it to work with TE 4 (might just be me).
> 
> I had a roamio and loved it- went the bolt route when they had a great deal a while back even though I was skeptical. I put a fan under it and knock on wood it has been fine. I run TE3, interface is snappy and apps stream better than they did with my roamio basic.
> 
> I was intrigued by the edge, but I look at the Edge as a cousin to the Bolt with fewer user options (can't choose between interfaces) and it was much more expensive. I can't justify spending the extra money as the company has not trended in the right direction for 3-5 years now. They should have just taken the Roamio and upgraded the internals- that would have been the right move.
> 
> Still clinging to my Tivo. Can't recommend it to others anymore, but not ready to jump ship as I like my set-up.
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision making.


This is great info, thanks. I didn't realize Edge only offers TE4 and KMTTG might not work (UPDATE: Found this thread that might help you out - I can't get my Edge to work woth Kmttg V2.4o).

That deal on weaknees looks decent and from what I've seen, might be easier to swap out the harddrive than the Edge. Hmm... will definitely consider the Bolt as an option.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

magicspell said:


> If I take the cable card out of the Premiere could I still transfer recordings between the Premiere and the Edge? Would there be any reason to keep the cable card in my Premiere and ask Comcast for a new cable card for the Edge?


As you may know you'll need to pair the card with the new TiVo. Usually this works: Welcome to XFINITY CableCARDTM activation & pairing!

I think you'll be able to transfer most but not all recordings via TiVo Online while both boxes are still active with the TiVo service. Some recordings are restricted.

The Premier may be under-powered by the standards of today's DVRs, but don't upgrade just for streaming features because dedicated streaming devices are much better than even the Edge.

IMHO the Roamio series were the last great TiVos ever produced. The Bolt had design and quality problems, and the Edge has too many drawbacks (like being stuck on TE4 which means I can't transfer files from my PC).


----------



## davidscarter

Pokemon_Dad said:


> As you may know you'll need to pair the card with the new TiVo. Usually this works: Welcome to XFINITY CableCARDTM activation & pairing!


If you are moving a comcast cablecard from one unit to another, you cannot do it online, you have to call. 877-405-2298 and then after you go through all the various challenges, when it asks you to state your problem, just say "Cablecard" and it should connect you to a person who knows what to do (they need to unpair from your old device, then pair to your new device). Should take about 10 min. (plus add in wait times...)


----------



## KevTech

davidscarter said:


> If you are moving a comcast cablecard from one unit to another, you cannot do it online


Yes you can as I have done it many times.
You select the card serial number already listed on your account for the Tivo you want to change then modify that card with the Host and Data ID of the Tivo you want to pair/activate.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

davidscarter said:


> If you are moving a comcast cablecard from one unit to another, you cannot do it online


I have done it online, from TiVo to TiVo and most recently from a TiVo to an HD HomeRun Prime 3 in January 2020. Has something changed recently?


----------



## slowbiscuit

magicspell said:


> I'm considering the Edge with TiVo's current Summer Breeze promotion. The Edge would run $399 and All-in service would be $199. Is this a decent deal for an upgrade?


A decent deal for an upgrade would be a used Roamio Plus/Pro w/lifetime on ebay for less than $200. Best DVR they ever made and you're not stuck with TE4.


----------



## davidscarter

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I have done it online, from TiVo to TiVo and most recently from a TiVo to an HD HomeRun Prime 3 in January 2020. Has something changed recently?


It was not able to be done online when I tried to do it in late 2020.

(Edited to say: it may have been early 2021 when I tried; my memory is fuzzy...)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

davidscarter said:


> It was not able to be done online when I tried to do it in late 2020.


Thanks for the update. Maybe if @magicspell tries we can get confirmation whether that was just a short-term glitch or is permanent.


----------



## Johnny Stigler

I have an Edge 2Tb 6 tuner on Spectrum in Dallas/Fort Worth with the Tuning Adapter. I also have a Mini for the bedroom. All wired LAN. I have been on Spectrum's case and numerous truck rolls. They claim no issues but the picture still macro blocks. 256 QUAM I talked to Tivo and gave them all the signal level's and they said the RF was too hot. I got some "F" attenuator's and reduced the signal to the mid 90's. Reset the tuning adapter and now for several days the uncorrected and corrected on all 6 channel's of the tuning adapter stay at "0". It appears I have solved the macro blocking issue. Spectrum had no clue. One tech too a pic of my Tuning Adapter menu but I got no feed back.


----------



## krkaufman

slowbiscuit said:


> A decent deal for an upgrade would be a used Roamio Plus/Pro w/lifetime on ebay for less than $200. Best DVR they ever made and you're not stuck with TE4.


Also &#8230; much easier, cheaper drive upgrade. (desktop vs laptop drives)



Pokemon_Dad said:


> don't upgrade just for streaming features because dedicated streaming devices are much better than even the Edge.


Another reason a Roamio Plus/Pro is sufficient.


----------



## krkaufman

magicspell said:


> If I take the cable card out of the Premiere could I still transfer recordings between the Premiere and the Edge?


Yes. Your ability to transfer recordings will depend on the boxes' TiVo account status and copy protections set on the source recordings. (Comcast typically only protects premium channels, HBO and such.)



magicspell said:


> Would there be any reason to keep the cable card in my Premiere and ask Comcast for a new cable card for the Edge?


To ensure that your desired programming gets recorded while you get the EDGE up and running.



magicspell said:


> I'm assuming I'd have to reconfigure the minis to use the Edge as the host DVR instead of the Premiere.


Correct.


----------



## dougtv

Between my Roamio Pro, Bolt, and Premiere XL and a few 9200 and 9300 minis...I have to say...TE3 software is still my favorite.

I find my Roamio Pro, Premiere and Bolt all run its TE3 interface at similar quick speeds. With TiVo, it's all about those DVR controls and tuner control. And Premiere/Roamio/Bolt can do that better than any Cable Company supplied DVR.

Any TiVo DVR has never and will never be great at streaming applications...on any version or any hardware of theirs other than the actual *TiVo Stream 4K* which *is* a pretty good and affordable Android based Streaming Device with really good TiVo-like centralized search. But even that device, the centralized search app of TiVo is the only thing really cool about their Stream 4K device...it still doesn't interface with your DVR or recordings. So for streaming either get TiVo Stream 4K or just get a Roku, AppleTV, or FireTV.

If you are HAPPY with your TiVo DVR experience, then do not push yourself to upgrade unless the hardware is getting painfully slow to do basic tasks like schedule a show or show the GUIDE.

Unless voice search on a TiVo DVR is super important...I honestly find little no benefit on TE4 DVR software when you:
*Lose transferring videos to a TiVo from computer
*Risk pre-downloaded ads you cannot skip when you start your own recorded show (don't know if this is still a thing)
*Have to deal with another interface that is nothing like the years of nostalgia that is the TiVo DVR so many fans are familiar with. But you do get used to the new interface, it's not that bad as some make it out to be.

But if you need new tivo hardware in general, I would stick with a Roamio or Bolt. Roamio is my personal favorite because it still supports 3.5 size hard drives.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

magicspell said:


> I've had my Premiere XL since 2014 and am considering replacing it with a new Edge. Before I shell out the $$ I was pondering the following questions:
> Can I move the cable card from the Premiere to the Edge without any issues? My cable service is through Comcast/Xfinity. If I take the cable card out of the Premiere could I still transfer recordings between the Premiere and the Edge? Would there be any reason to keep the cable card in my Premiere and ask Comcast for a new cable card for the Edge?
> I see that my Minis are compatible with the Edge. Any gotchas there? I'm assuming I'd have to reconfigure the minis to use the Edge as the host DVR instead of the Premiere.
> I currently use KMTTG to fully manage my Premiere (set up recordings, see what shows are on, transfer recordings from the Premiere to PC, etc). Any issues with KMTTG and the Edge?
> 
> I'm considering the Edge with TiVo's current Summer Breeze promotion. The Edge would run $399 and All-in service would be $199. Is this a decent deal for an upgrade?


I am in the same situation as you. We have three DVRs, two Bolt (both white) and one Premiere XL (all on Xfinity cable). The Premiere is starting to give us problems and we're ready to replace it with something newer. We have been very happy with both the Bolts and I am leaning toward going that route as a replacement.

Please let me/us know what you decided to go with and how the transformation went.

P.S I'm now in Huntsville AL but can't figure out how to update my location in my profile.


----------



## JoeKustra

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> P.S I'm now in Huntsville AL but can't figure out how to update my location in my profile.


Up top. Click on your name, select Personal Details.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

JoeKustra said:


> Up top. Click on your name, select Personal Details.


 Done. Thanks!


----------

